# Got my own personal 3-d range



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

My wife and I saved for a while and purchased a range at Hattiesburg. Here is my setup. Most shoot are 45+yds capable. Worked all day and shot a round late today. Worst score I've shot in years. Even had a blank. Tough setup.
Here are the pic's, some are hard to see but you should get the idea

Bedded Buck


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

Black bear


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

antelope


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

impala


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

Large deer over the hill shoot, tough to judge.


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

looks great Doug, getting my range from Paris.


----------



## Kendall Archery (Mar 15, 2008)

Looks like my kind of course, I love shots in the timber and tunnels, for some reason the shots I struggle with are the ones where you're shooting accross a deep draw or over a slight rise where ya can't see the ground between you and the target. That looks like a lot of the courses we get here in Montana. Looks like you're doin a heck of a job, keep up the good work. It's kind of like the movie Feild of Dreams, if you build it they will come. LOL


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

Wolf, he's farther from that log than he looks.


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

Black boar


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

cinnamon bear


----------



## ArcherNG (Apr 15, 2008)

Man if the course was tough, you should complain to the guy that set it up :teeth:. Looks great, I've always wanted to buy a range and set it up so my friends and I could shoot it whenever we wanted. Good luck with yours and keep em in the 10 ring....Norman


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

alert deer


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

When I'm at my parents house in DeRidder can I come see?


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

grazing deer


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

hyena


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

tough to see but there is a ram in there.


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

fallow deer


----------



## bowmender (Jul 5, 2006)

*Sweet looking set-up*

Having your own range will be great!!! I bought some at Hattiesburg as well. 
I was wondering if everyone leaves the targets set-up all season. or if they bring them in out of the weather?
I think I am gonna leave mine out Feb-July. wonder how long they will last this way? You gonna leave yours out?


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

That little black [email protected]#$%d


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

leapard


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

Medium deer, this was my blank. He didn't look a step over 45 but was 49.


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

Mule deer, can shoot him out to 50 also.


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

That's a Javelina (pronounced Havalina)...

Thay are a bit on the tricky side...However if the 14-ring has a hole in the center of it...I appologize...LOL

That was my only 14 all weekend...but when I hit it...I pin-wheeled that bad-boy!


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

russian boar a tricky 45+ yd shot.


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

sneeking deer


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Your range is really nice! If it were closer to me...I'd come shoot it with ya...Lord-knows I need all the practice I can get...


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

wart hog, I'd like to take an axe to him sometimes.


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

bowmender said:


> Having your own range will be great!!! I bought some at Hattiesburg as well.
> I was wondering if everyone leaves the targets set-up all season. or if they bring them in out of the weather?
> I think I am gonna leave mine out Feb-July. wonder how long they will last this way? You gonna leave yours out?


Will probably do the same. They last good as long as not much sun hits them.


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

MudRunner2005 said:


> That's a Javelina (pronounced Havalina)...
> 
> Thay are a bit on the tricky side...However if the 14-ring has a hole in the center of it...I appologize...LOL
> 
> That was my only 14 all weekend...but when I hit it...I pin-wheeled that bad-boy!


If you shot A range than I have your hole in his 14.


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

JayMc said:


> When I'm at my parents house in DeRidder can I come see?


I'll never turn down a shooting partner. But, I don't plan to host tournaments for several reasons liabilty being the main one.


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

MudRunner2005 said:


> Your range is really nice! If it were closer to me...I'd come shoot it with ya...Lord-knows I need all the practice I can get...


Hopefully getting to see these targets on a regular basis will help our scores as well. If not than the practice will still be fun.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

la.basscat said:


> I'll never turn down a shooting partner. But, I don't plan to host tournaments for several reasons liabilty being the main one.


I just wanted to shoot with you and get out of DeRidder for a day 

The range looks really good :thumbs_up


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

ArcherNG said:


> Man if the course was tough, you should complain to the guy that set it up :teeth:. Looks great, I've always wanted to buy a range and set it up so my friends and I could shoot it whenever we wanted. Good luck with yours and keep em in the 10 ring....Norman


I did complain but no one was listening.


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

JayMc said:


> I just wanted to shoot with you and get out of DeRidder for a day
> 
> The range looks really good :thumbs_up


Let me know when you are in the area.


----------



## matt2595 (May 24, 2005)

Nice range you lucky Doug!!!


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

matt2595 said:


> Nice range you lucky Doug!!!


It has been a long time coming. We saved for a couple of years to get them.


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Congrats on the haul.

Shot with you in the the team shoot. I was the lone finger shooter.

Again, nice meeting you.:thumbs_up


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

FOBsKILL said:


> Congrats on the haul.
> 
> Shot with you in the the team shoot. I was the lone finger shooter.
> 
> Again, nice meeting you.:thumbs_up


Enjoyed shooting with you. Hope to see you in Paris.


----------



## Logans (Sep 16, 2007)

that's pretty neat man! it'd be awesome to be able to just go out in the back yard and shoot a course haha. if you dont mind me asking, what does it run to purchase a course from asa?


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

Logans said:


> that's pretty neat man! it'd be awesome to be able to just go out in the back yard and shoot a course haha. if you dont mind me asking, what does it run to purchase a course from asa?


They run $3000 now  But it is still alot cheaper than buying then individually. We worked hard getting them and getting them setup. It's about 100 yards from my back door to where the range starts. I utilized 3 different land owners for the course. All are family and the course starts on my land. Looking at targets everyday has got to help. Thanks


----------



## Logans (Sep 16, 2007)

la.basscat said:


> They run $3000 now  But it is still alot cheaper than buying then individually. We worked hard getting them and getting them setup. It's about 100 yards from my back door to where the range starts. I utilized 3 different land owners for the course. All are family and the course starts on my land. Looking at targets everyday has got to help. Thanks


I don't see how it could hurt your shooting in anyway! It would have to help to some degree. And that isn't a bad price for a course. I guess that's 20 targets?


----------



## mathewsgirl13 (Mar 12, 2007)

Looks great Doug!!!!:thumbs_up:thumbs_up



bowmender said:


> Having your own range will be great!!! I bought some at Hattiesburg as well.
> I was wondering if everyone leaves the targets set-up all season. or if they bring them in out of the weather?
> I think I am gonna leave mine out Feb-July. wonder how long they will last this way? You gonna leave yours out?


We start putting ours up in January and leave them until July.. there are in the woods, so really the sun does not hit them that much... We then take them down and store them through the winter!




la.basscat said:


> They run $3000 now  But it is still alot cheaper than buying then individually. We worked hard getting them and getting them setup. It's about 100 yards from my back door to where the range starts. I utilized 3 different land owners for the course. All are family and the course starts on my land. Looking at targets everyday has got to help. Thanks


Ours is about 100 yrds from my parents back door, and the same with you.. are neighbors were nice enough to let us use some of their wood land to use too!! I will tell you, looking at the targets and knowing them helps a lot!!!


----------



## ba3darcher (Jan 13, 2005)

Doug, great looking range, how did the targets look after being shot all weekend. We are picking up a range in Paris.


----------



## TargetTrouble (Apr 12, 2005)

Nice, It was good seeing you and Susan again. Now all I have to do is drive 17 hours and I can whoop you on your course(ha ha). All Kidding aside it looks great.


----------



## swansrob (Feb 6, 2006)

*awesome*

The course looks awesome. It surely can't hurt to get to know the targets better. If I ever get down to your neighborhood I'd love to check it out. Good shooting this weekend. I really enjoyed it. See you in Paris.


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

ba3darcher said:


> Doug, great looking range, how did the targets look after being shot all weekend. We are picking up a range in Paris.


Really good, I bought range A which I think saw the fewest arrows. A couple of the targets had some holes but all in all for my own personal use, I'm very satisfied.


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

TargetTrouble said:


> Nice, It was good seeing you and Susan again. Now all I have to do is drive 17 hours and I can whoop you on your course(ha ha). All Kidding aside it looks great.


A good whoopin never hurt anyone, come on down my door is open.


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

swansrob said:


> The course looks awesome. It surely can't hurt to get to know the targets better. If I ever get down to your neighborhood I'd love to check it out. Good shooting this weekend. I really enjoyed it. See you in Paris.


Thanks Bob, the door is open for you as well.


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Basscat did you buy C or D? I think you were the guys waiting on us to bring them in at Hattiesburg. Hope everything was to your satisfaction. Good luck in Paris.


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

Bubba Dean said:


> Basscat did you buy C or D? I think you were the guys waiting on us to bring them in at Hattiesburg. Hope everything was to your satisfaction. Good luck in Paris.


I bought A or a blend of A & B since both ranges came in at the same time. Very satisfied with the targets and the help that the staff did to make sure all was right. Thanks


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

Ya you were there waiting on A & B ranges. Since both ranges are the same as long as you got one target of each you were good to go. Glad you are happy with your targets. Hope you had enough rebar to set them when you got home. Also glad we could be of service to ya. See ya in Paris....Oh BTW since you now have a range to practice on I will be expecting big things from you in Paris.:wink:


----------



## Extreme vft17 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Sweet*

Very nice set up congrats


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

Shooting them almost everyday. I move them every week. Distance judging everyday has really helped. Hoping the scores will reflect the practice. I sometimes get someone else to move them around to keep me guessing.


----------

